# GPS Handgerät gesucht...



## binde (16. November 2014)

Hi,
 kann mir jemand ein günstiges gutes GPS Gerät empfehlen.
 Ich möchte eigentlich nur Punkte abspeichern die ich beim nächsten angeln wieder finde. Wenn möglich mehrere und zudem eine einfache Bedienung.

 Über App Vorschläge bin ich auch dankbar....


 MfG


----------



## 63°Nord (17. November 2014)

*AW: GPS Handgerät gesucht...*

Guckst du hier: http://shop.touratech.de/garmin-etrex-10-der-minimalist.html

einfach zu handhaben und für deine Anforderungen völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Franky (17. November 2014)

*AW: GPS Handgerät gesucht...*

Nimm lieber das e20 - da kannst Du dann auch OpenStreetMap und OpenSeaMap-Karten bis 2 GB Größe mit benutzen. Funktioniert 1A


----------



## murmeli1965 (17. November 2014)

*AW: GPS Handgerät gesucht...*

Servus,
für deine Zwecke kann ich dir das empfehlen: http://www.compass24.de/product/22168011/compass-gps-200

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2014)

*AW: GPS Handgerät gesucht...*

Falls Du ein TomTom o.ä.  Autonavi hast, geht dies auch wunderbar damit.


----------



## Franky (17. November 2014)

*AW: GPS Handgerät gesucht...*

@ Sharpo:
Bei den Dingern ist die Akkulaufzeit aber meistens für den .... Zweck nicht praktikabel... 
Das etrex hält so um 18 - 24 h, je nach verwendeter Energiequelle.


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (17. November 2014)

*AW: GPS Handgerät gesucht...*

Hallo, ich kann Franky nur Recht geben. Hol Dir ein Garmin mit Kartenfunktion und in Farbe. Die Open Street map Karten sind kostenlos und detailreich auch in den Gewässerabbildungen. 
Die meisten Garmins sind mit Mignon Zellen zu betreiben, die man  überall bekommt. Selbst als aufladbare Akkus sind sie sehr preiswert und somit auch als Ersatz leicht mitzuführen.
Das Garmin GPS System ist eins der schnellsten und empfindlichsten auf dem Markt. Alternativen anderer Hersteller
haben sich bisher nicht durchsetzen können.


----------



## Burney (17. November 2014)

*AW: GPS Handgerät gesucht...*

ich verwende das etrex H, gebraucht für paar Euro gekauft. Funktioniert wunderbar. Verwende es zum Spots wiederfinden auf Seen.


----------



## Franky (17. November 2014)

*AW: GPS Handgerät gesucht...*

Ich hab das e20 letztes Jahr bei den "Cybermonday"-Aktionen für 120 € zugelegt. Mit dabei war ein Ausschnitt einer Topo-Karte (frei wählbar). Für mich war wichtig, dass ich (auch kostenloses) Kartenmaterial mit dem Ding als "Plotter" nutzen kann. Eine 8 GB-Micro-SD(HC)-Karte schluckt das Ding problemlos, nur Größer als 2 GB darf die (Karten)datei halt nicht sein. NOCH halten die meisten OSM-Karten, die man dafür findet, dieses Limit auch ein.
Auf den barometrischem Höhenmesser und 3-Achsen-Kompass, was das e30 dem an Mehrausstattung hat, kann ich relativ gut verzichten.


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2014)

*AW: GPS Handgerät gesucht...*



Franky schrieb:


> @ Sharpo:
> Bei den Dingern ist die Akkulaufzeit aber meistens für den .... Zweck nicht praktikabel...
> Das etrex hält so um 18 - 24 h, je nach verwendeter Energiequelle.



Bekannt. Bin selber Besitzer eines Dakota 20.  

Kommt halt darauf an...


----------



## A-tom-2 (17. November 2014)

*AW: GPS Handgerät gesucht...*



Franky schrieb:


> ... nur Größer als 2 GB darf die (Karten)datei halt nicht sein.


Ist das wirklich so? Es gab bis Firmware 2.7 mal einen Bug mit zu großen bzw. detailreichen Karten.
Ich habe das etrex30 und Karten > 2.5 GB drauf (City Navigator, Topo v6). Große OSM-Karten gehen auch problemlos (Firmware 4.10).
http://www8.garmin.com/support/download_details.jsp?id=5553

Viele Grüße
Niels


----------



## Franky (17. November 2014)

*AW: GPS Handgerät gesucht...*

Hmmhmmmm.... Ich hab leider das Ding mitsamt Kartenleser nicht griffbereit, um das nach einem Update zu testen. Meine 3,7 GB "Seekarte" hat beim ersten Test nicht funktioniert. Die 1,7 GB großen anderen Karten hingegen liefen problemlos. Drin ist neben dem internen Speicher eine 8 GB Karte von Sandisk, FAT32 formatiert. Drauf war sie, aber das Gerät zeigte sie nicht an. 
Daher ging ich von einer "alten" Programmierung aus, die 2 GB als max. Dateigröße limitiert (quasi altes FAT16)...


----------



## kernell32 (17. November 2014)

*AW: GPS Handgerät gesucht...*

Wenn du ein einigermassen aktuelles SchlauFon hast dann trägst du doch schon ein GPS Marker mit dir rum, mit der entsprechenden App ganz einfach.
z.B. für Android:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.robinmedia.gpsmarker&hl=de

Die App hab ich nicht ausprobiert aber es gibt ja einige, das ist nur n Beispiel.
Allerdings sind manche GPS Chips in SmartPhones relativ ungenau.


----------



## binde (17. November 2014)

*AW: GPS Handgerät gesucht...*

Danke erst mal für die Antworten! Ich werde mir die Geräte jetzt mal ansehen...


----------



## binde (17. November 2014)

*AW: GPS Handgerät gesucht...*

Das E20 hört sich doch super an für das was ich vor habe...
 Für das E10 gibt es keine Option für Kartenmaterial wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe.


----------



## Franky (17. November 2014)

*AW: GPS Handgerät gesucht...*



binde schrieb:


> Das E20 hört sich doch super an für das was ich vor habe...
> Für das E10 gibt es keine Option für Kartenmaterial wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe.



Korrekt! Ich installiere übrigens gerade Basecamp auf meinem Rechner. Mal sehen, ob ich die fette Nordeuropa-Seekarte von 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 auf das Ding bekomme. Entpackt rund 3,7 GB... Kann dauern! 

Nachtrag - es WIRD dauern... Der zieht jetzt erst einmal die Daten vom Gerät.....


----------



## Franky (18. November 2014)

*AW: GPS Handgerät gesucht...*

Was länger dauert wird auch mal irgendwann fertig...  Ich kann nur zu einem Micro-SD-Kartenleser raten, wenn man größere Datenmengen transferiert! Aber Schlussendlich hat es funktioniert und die "große" Seekarte ist auf dem Ding zu sehen! :m "Schuld" war tatsächlich die alte Firmware!
Weiterer Vorteil: ich kann jetzt die Skandi- und Deutschlandkarte runterschmeissen - ist alles doppelt drauf!


----------



## anyone0815 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: GPS Handgerät gesucht...*

Hallo an Alle,
ich bräuchte mal Hilfe beim Kauf eines HandGPS. Welches Gerät könntet ihr mir empfehlen, ich würde das Gerät gerne verwenden um Hotspots zu markieren. Brauche ich im Ausland entsrechendes Kartenmaterial oder finde ich die markierten Wegpunkte auch ohne. Nach verzweifelten Recherchen im Netz wende ich mich an Euch.
Vielen Dank , Harald


----------



## 63°Nord (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: GPS Handgerät gesucht...*

Hallo Harald,
ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit das Etrex 10 von Garmin zugelegt. Sehr günstig in der Anschaffung. Zum Markieren der Hotspots und dem anschließenden Wiederauffinden der Stellen sehr gut geeignet. Karten braucht es dazu nicht. Nach einiger Übung klappt es sehr gut. Allerdings ist die Kapazität begrenzt da man den Speicher nicht erweitern kann(1000 Punkte sind möglich)

mfg
63°Nord


----------



## HSV1887 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: GPS Handgerät gesucht...*

Ich bevorzuge die Dakota, bzw Oregon von Garmin.
Die haben Touchscreenbedienung, was mir besser gefällt als die Tastenbedienung des eTrex.


----------



## flor61 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: GPS Handgerät gesucht...*

Leute,

macht den thread hier dicht. Den Fragensteller interessiert es einen A...., . Es gibt nur GARMIN und fertig. Wenig Geld = DAKOTA, viel Geld = MONTANA, Prolet = OREGON, also WIR


----------



## Namojensen (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: GPS Handgerät gesucht...*

Ja so könnte man das bezeichnen......


----------

